

Show HN: iPad game to help toddlers with Autism - kateho
http://www.interface3.com/findme

======
kateho
It was designed by autism researchers based at the Univ of Edinburgh so its
pretty pedagogically sound.

Direct link is: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/findme-
autism/id491925436?ls=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/findme-
autism/id491925436?ls=1&mt=8)

Also, the app is done in Cocos2D, but we might rebuild it in Unity and release
it onto android if there's a demand for it ...

------
MBornemann
Thank you for this initiative!

I wonder what process did you use to make this game? Did you have any help
from experts on autism?

~~~
espinchi
Yes, they do have experts on the team: _The app is part of the output for the
Click East Project (www.clickeast.co.uk) which is investigating the
possibilities of using Computer Games to teach Social Attention Skills to
children with autism. The project is led by Sue Fletcher-Watson at the School
of Education at Edinburgh University._

------
njs12345
My cousin's wife is a teacher who works with kids with autism, so this might
be useful for her. Thanks!

~~~
kateho
Awesome. Please pass on any comments/feedback. We'd love to hear from her.

------
tagawa
I wonder what the licence is. Would be good to have it ported to other
platforms.

